# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Trądzik różowaty

## Urszula770

Witam.
Mam problem z cerą. Najpierw lekarz zasugerował, że jest to egzema, przepisał maść Elidel, półtora miesiąca później inny lekarz stwierdził trądzik różowaty, przepisał żel Finacea 15%. Mniej więcej od końca września moja twarz narażona jest na "eksperymenty" lekarzy. Moja twarz po Finacei uległa jakby pogorszeniu, mam rumień, jakieś wysuszone plamki. Dziś poszłam do trzeciego lekarza, który przepisał mi Metronidazol Actavis 1% krem. (nie mieszkam w Pl.). Zakazał stosowania jakichkolwiek innych kremów, chyba, że punktowo, na bardzo przesuszone miejsca (Decubal Face Vital Cream 18%). Gdy zapytałam czym myć twarz, powiedział, żebym nie myła niczym tłustym, najlepiej wodą z mydłem lub czymś na bazie alkoholu, co wysuszy "pryszcze"... (co spowoduję, że cera nie będzie tłusta). Jestem przerażona!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Chce mi się wyć! Czytałam, że dla cery z trądzikiem różowatym ZAKAZANE są kosmetyki na bazie alkoholu, że trzeba stosować kremy przeznaczone dla cery z TR (ja takie stosuję: Pharmaceris Octopirox, Ziaja krem redukujący zaczerwienienia), myję też twarz emulsją micelarną Cetaphil (też kazał odstawić, bo skoro to emulsja to musi mieć w sobie jakieś tłuszcze). Ja się bardzo boję eksperymentować na mojej twarzy! Powiedział, ze jeśli chciałabym wykonać badanie to musiałby pobrać mi wycinek skóry, a wtedy pozostałaby blizna. Dla mnie to jakiś kosmos, nie wiem co mam robić? Myślałam, że trzeba stosować barierę ochronną dla skóry, która jest przez żel Finacea bardzo wysuszona. Poza tym tu jest klimat wyspiarski i filtry są tez wskazane. Bardzo proszę o pomoc.
Dziękuję.
Ula

----------


## anka2000

Metronidazol jest dobry,ja tez stosowałam, krem do twarzy z firmy avene do skóry naczynkowej,do mycia tylko płyn micearny do cery naczynkowej avene. Zrób test z krwi na obecnosc  helikobakter  pyroli one w duzej mierze sa za to odpowiedzialne. U kosmetyczki oksybrazja do tego laser IPL +maska algowa. To wszystko jest super.

----------


## Urszula770

Witam, 
nie mieszkam w Pl, nie ma tu Avene, a bylam u 3 lekarzy i zaden z nich nie dal mi skierowania na badanie krwi (twierdza, ze tr nie laczy sie z jakimis infekcjami, np. helibakter pyroli). Jakis koszmar!

----------


## anka2000

Ja miałam też taki problem,wymyślali mi różne rzeczy,aż poszłam do któregoś dermatologa i skierował mnie na badanie krwi na obecność tej bakterii-oczywiście miałam .dostałam od lekarza pierwszego kontaktu 2 antybiotyki i metronidazol w tabletkach-dermatolog powiedziała że to musi być koniecznie czyli metronidazol w tabletkach.od tego dermatologa jakieś maści ,których nie stosowałam  i właśnie metronidazol w kremie,  który czasami stosuje do dziś jak mam jakiś problem.kosmetyki francuskie firmy avene antirougeursczyli do cery naczynkowej są sprzedawane w aptekach podejrzewam że wszędzie cena ok 80 zł-ja czesto kupuje jak są promocje np krem riche czyli tłusty w lecie i emulsje czyli lekki w zimie,często płaciłam po 43 zł.to są kremy do cery naczynkowej ale także  do cery z trądzikiem różowatym.do tego najlepszy jest płyn micearny oczywiście do cery  naczynkowej tej samej firmy.ja często kupuje w aptece internetowej, albo obserwuje czy są promocje.nie dawno był program ,dermatolodzy renomowanego centrum kosmetycznego polecali właśnie te kosmetyki.u kosmetyczki bardzo dobre są oxybrazje ,wodny peeling pod ciśnieniem zalecany do każdej cery nawet bardzo wrażliwej.taki zabieg niszczy bakterie.baedzo dla mnie dobrym zabiegiem okazało się naświetlanie laserem ipl-żródłem światła.który niszczy bakterie,obkurcza naczynka i wpływa b.korzystnie na cere.oczywiście nz rezultaty trzeba troche poczekać.fajne sa maseczki algowe.

----------


## anka2000

Cera z trądzikiem różowatym traktowana jest jak cera naczynkowa.Jest ona bardzo,bardzo wrażliwa ,nie toleruje słońca,zmian kosmetyków,wody z kranu,maści i toników na bazie alkoholu.Jest bardzo trudna w pielęgnacji,im mniej używasz kosmetyków tym lepiej.Najlepsze są kremy naturalne,bez różnych parabaenów,konserwantów-chociaż avene ma w swoim składzie coś z tych rzeczy dla mnie jest dobry.

----------


## anka2000

zamiast pobierać wycinek możesz zrobić wymaz twarz żeby,zobaczyć czy to nie np.gronkowiec jest odpowiedzialny za stan twojej cery,albo inne bakterie.

----------


## Urszula770

Dziekuje bardzo za odpowiedz. Prosze mi wierzyc, ze bardzo chcialabym zrobic te testy krwi, tylko u nich to bardzo wyegzekwowac. Sprobuje.

----------


## anka2000

Taki test można kupić w aptece i zrobić w domu z kropli krwi z palca-tylko nie będzie on taki dokładny jak zrobiony w labolatorium .To jest test na obecność helicobacter pyroli,dość popularna bakteria,która u jednych jest nie szkodliwa a u innych wręcz zabójcza.Coś tam skopiowałam o tym teście...

32.02PLN
cena brutto
PRODUKT NIEDOSTĘPNY
Powiadom mnie o dostępności produktu



Helico - Helicobacter Pylori Test 1szt.
Helico Test - szybki test do wykrywania przeciwciał IgG przeciwko Helicobacter pylori, do samodzielnego wykonania.

Helico Test - szybki test do wykrywania przeciwciał IgG przeciwko Helicobacter pylori, do samodzielnego wykonania.

Helico Test jest szybki, czułym, wizualnie ocenianym testem na obecność przeciwciał IgG anty-Helicobacter pylori we krwi,
przeznaczonym do samodzielnego wykonania. Stanowi środek pomocniczy w rozpoznawaniu zakażenia błony sluzowej żołądka bakterią Helicobacter pylori, co może wiązać się z występowaniem choroby wrzodowej żołądka lub dwunastnicy oraz zapaleniem błony śluzowej żołądka lub dwunastnicy, a także innych chorób górnego odcinka przewodu pokarmowego. Jednakże, oststeczne rozpoznanie wyżej wymienionych chorób nie może opierać się jedynie na dodatnim wyniku testu i wymaga potwierdzenia przez lekarza.

Materiał badany stanowi zaledwie 1 kropla krwi z opuszka palca, a wykonianie i ocena wynikiu testu trwa 5-10 minut.
Sposób wykaniania badania przy użyciu testu został szczegółowo podany

----------


## Urszula770

Bardzo dziękuję. Zamierzam właśnie poprosić mamę, żeby mi taki przysłała, bo tu (Islandia) , niestety, nie ma.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

poszukajcie artykułów na ten temat, już w XVIII wieku pewien lekarz go opisał, łazi sobie po skórze więc częste zmywanie go eliminuje całkowicie w 3 - 4 tygodnie, na czas rozmnażania wkręca się obok włosa i tam składa jaja które wylęgają się po 6 dniach, wychodzą na skóre i ponownie szukają innego miejsca żeby znieść jaja i tak w koło.... więc zmywanie i zmywanie.... pozostaje kwestia czerwonej skóry która jest spowodowana stanem zapalnym. Są to bakterie które mnożą się w odchodach tegoż nużeńca. O ile pozbycie sie nużeńca jest łatwe to leczenie skóry twa długo. Należy kupić sobie srebro koloidalne wysoki ppm np 50 i ciągle zmywać aż do uzyskania zdrowej skóry. U mnie trwało to ok 4 - 5 miesięcy. Dodam jeszcze jako ciekawostke, że przemarsz tego świństwa np. pd nosa do ucha trwa 6 godzin, więc doścc długo jest na wierzchu, wtedy skóra swędzi, my się drapiemy więc boli itd. każdy wie jak to sie dzieje kto miał lub ma. Zmywać ciągle zmywać, dobre mydło naturalne z nanosrebrem, drogie ale warto. Powodzenia
Acha, kremy o których ktoś wcześniej pisał są fajne zwłaszcza avene, znam. Niestety przy nużeńcu są tylko pożywką i nie leczą.

----------


## wiosna99

Ja mam za sobą doświadczenie z leczeniem laserowym. Tam gdzie byłam (Klinika Miracki) zastosowano laser Cutera Excel V. Po serii 3 zabiegów problem przestał istnieć. A naprawdę NIE WYGLĄDAŁO TO DOBRZE. Polecam dla tych, których aktualnie na to stać  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## WIeszzeks

Na różowaty jest teraz odpowiedni specyfik alaclarin rosacea - bardzo dobrze sobie daje radę, zwalcza to od razu ale nie tak, że agresywnie raczej po prostu leczy.

----------


## małgorzata.krzyszczak

moja sistra miała bardzo podobny problem. Trądzik różowaty jest powszechny, większość nastolatków boryka się z tym problemem, ona stosowała Alaclarin tak jak ja i pomogło po dłuższym stosowaniu. Leki od dermatologów, maski z apteki nie zdawały rezultatu,wszystko pomagało na chwile. Tutaj jednak po dłuzszym czasie stosowania wszystko ustało, ale trzeba być bardzo cierpliwym przy stosowaniu każdego leku, bo to wszystko przynosi rezultaty po dłuższym stosowaniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

trądzik to bardzo trudna sprawa, dotyka większosć młodzieży. Sama się borykałam z tym probemem kilka lat, chociaż mój trądzik nie był aż tak duży, nie miałam potwornych blizn, ale zawsze cos tam mi wyskakiwało, używałam żelu alaclarin na trądzik i po miesiącu już nic nie miałam, teraz nawet jedna krosta mi nie wyskoczy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> moja sistra miała bardzo podobny problem. Trądzik różowaty jest powszechny, większość nastolatków boryka się z tym problemem, ona stosowała Alaclarin tak jak ja i pomogło po dłuższym stosowaniu. Leki od dermatologów, maski z apteki nie zdawały rezultatu,wszystko pomagało na chwile. Tutaj jednak po dłuzszym czasie stosowania wszystko ustało, ale trzeba być bardzo cierpliwym przy stosowaniu każdego leku, bo to wszystko przynosi rezultaty po dłuższym stosowaniu.



Moja młodsza siostra go używała i także go sobie chwali, codziennie go używała, czasami nawet rano i wieczorem, zazwyczaj z mama przypominałysmy o tym, ale regularnie go stosowała.

----------


## Aurodyta

Na trądzik różowaty doradziła bym Ci tonik odtłuszczający,  oraz krem forte dedykowany specjalnie do cery tłustej marki OrganicSeries. Działa antybakteryjnie, reguluje pracę gruczołów łojowych i zapobiega powstawaniu zmian trądzikowych. Skutecznie oczyszcza skórę, zmniejsza wydzielanie sebum i widoczność rozszerzonych ujść gruczołów łojowych. Łagodzi podrażnienia i stany zapalne. Jeżeli kosmetyki mimo wszystko nie dadzą sobie same radę, wtedy najlepiej skorzystać z cyklów zabiegów transdermalporacji Dermation, przy którym wykorzystuje się ekologiczne i przyjazne dla naszego ciała i zdrowia profesjonalne kosmetyki MezoLine. Zabieg jest całkowicie bezpieczny, nie wywołuje żadnych skutków ubocznych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NAJBARDZIEJ POLECAM LEKARSTWO DUAC (jest świetne na każdy rodzaj wysypek) i HYDROSIL (jest to żel - dość tani koło 10 zł - a sprawia, że rany, wysypki goją się szybciej i nie pozastawiają po sobie żadnych zaczerwień ani blizn - w przypadku silnych trądzików) jeśli wysypka zchodzi na szyje i kark to stosuj jeszcze DEXSERYL (świetny krem który likwiduje wszelkie zmiany dermatologiczne).

----------


## iwona965

Ja się wyleczyłam stosując Rozex, zapytajcie swojego lekarza. Na prawdę daje radę!

----------


## gilgil03

Moim zdaniem to na prawdę dobra opcja na trądzik różowaty, też się nim wyleczyłam i to bez problemów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam rozex. Używam. Pomaga!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Również próbowałam rozexu i również polecam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozex robi robotę. Sprawdzone na własnej skórze z doskonałym rezultatem. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokładnie! Rozex to najlepsza opcja. Tyle w temacie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na wzmocnienie pękających naczynek polecam krem-żel Auriderm XO firmy Auriga (do kupienia w aptekach, bez recepty). Krem zawiera dużą ilość wit K (az 2%), która jest polecana przez lekarzy na wzmacnianie naczynek. Krem jest przebadany klinicznie. Stosuję go od roku i zauważyłam dość dużą poprawę, skóra mniej się czerwieni. Kiedyś po przyjściu z mrozu czy wiatru do domu dostawałam buraka, który utrzymywał się godzinami teraz burak znika po godzince  
Poniżej łączę opis z apteki
Aktywny metabolit witaminy K jest substancja litofilną. Jest bardziej aktywny niż czysta postać witaminy K. Działa szybciej i ma lepszą tolerancję skórną. Aby zwiększyć skuteczność preparatu Auriderm XO Laboratorium Auriga wykorzystało nowoczesną technologię nanosomów. Aktywny metabolit witaminy K uszczelnia naczynia krwionośne, zmniejsza nadmierne krwawienie z uszkodzonego naczynia, działa przeciwobrzękowo oraz zapobiega powstawaniu siniaków. Natomiast dodatek witamin C i E daje efekt antyoksydacyjny i wzmacnia lecznicze działanie witaminy K. Skuteczność preparatu Auriderm OX została potwierdzona klinicznie.

Ostatnio przymierzam się do Alaclarinu acne rosacea stosuję go krótko(próbki), ale wydaje się niezły. Zamierzam go kupić dla odmiany po Auridermie. 

Poza tym polecam Rutynę 500 mg firmy Solgar 50 tabl. - ja łykam pół tabletki raz dziennie na wzmocnienie naczynek. Specyfik dość trudny do kupienia i dość drogi, ale starcza na długo. Ja kupuję w sklepie zielarskim, możliwe, że można go kupić w sklepach ze zdrową żywnością, bo na opakowaniu jest informacja, że może być stosowany przez wegan.

Mam skórę tłustą, więc muszę dbać o to aby ją porządnie zmyć. Do mycia twarzy polecam żel dla cery naczynkowej firmy Flos Lek, potem przecieram płynem micelarnym do cery naczynkowej Firmy Perfecta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytałam wiele opinii, posłuchałam i nie żałuję.Rozex to strzał w dziesiątkę!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosowałam, clobex to strzał w dziesiątkę!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chyba ktoś coś pomylił. Rozex i owszem, clobex to raczej nie na to.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety, jedyny skutecznym sposobem na trądzik u dziewczyny, jest histerektomia. Po zabiegu zmiana równowagi hormonalnej powoduje powrót do cery z przed pokwitania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Problem z trądzikiem różowatym ? Z czystym sumieniem polecam rozex jestem z niego bardzo zadowolona pomógł mi pozbyć się tego paskudztwa. Sprawdził się w 100 procentach swoją skutecznością.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prawda jest taka, Że rozex działa SZYBKO I SKUTECZNIE. Polecam go wszystkim walczącym z trądzikiem. Dzięki rozex moja pewność siebie wróciła na dobre  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też stosowałam rozex i faktycznie, tabletki okazały się bardzo skuteczne i po 3 miesiącach nie miałam śladu po trądziku. Serdecznie polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trądzik się leczy stosując odpowiednie kremy oraz antybiotyki. Polecam właśnie wizytę u dobrego dermatologa. Ja osobiście stosowałam rozex i muszę powiedzieć że lepiej trafić nie mogłam. Efekty niedopisania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Serdecznie zapraszamy wszystkie osoby pełnoletnie, cierpiące na trądzik do udziału w badaniu klinicznym. W ramach udziału w badaniu oferujemy bezpłatną opiekę medyczną oraz pełną diagnostykę medyczną.
Osoby zainteresowane prosimy o kontakt 602-134-865

----------


## marika342

Orientujecie się czy jest opcja wyleczenia całkowicie trądziku różowatego? Bo sama mam od dobrych 10 lat ( o dziwo jako nastolatka nie miałam trądziku, wszystko jakoś się pogorszyło po 25 roku). I o ile początkowo nie było tragedii to mam wrażenie,ze z roku nar ok jest gorzej ;/  Pomagał nieco Iwostin ale teraz to już nawet on przestał dzialac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam podobnie ale ostatnio dermatolożka poleciła mi nowe kosmetyki acnerose ( mówiła,że bardzo wiele jej pacjentek wraca zadowolonych) zamówilam sobie pomimo nie takiej niskiej ceny i powiem Ci ze sama jestem zachwycona  :Smile:  Efekt przyszedł bardzo szybko .Skóra jest wyłagozona, nawilżona, naczynka ogólnie wzmocnione. mniej się rumienię.

----------


## marika342

Kupowałaś na receptę? Sama również miałam kiedyś kilka ksometków na receptę ale rownież mi nie pomogły  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie jest na receptę ! Poszukaj w aptekach ( chociaż cenowo sprawdzałam i najbadziej opłaca się zamawiać na stronie producenta przez internet). Jet taniej jeśli machniesz cała serią a warto bo jest to dwa kremy, pasta i tonik. Tonik jest niezbędny bo musisz stonizować skórę przed nałożeniem kremu. Tylko w staki sposób krem Ci się dobrze wchlonie.

----------


## marika342

Wiem. Używam toniku. RObię sobie sama. Konkretnie z oczaru.  :Smile:  Chodzi Ci o tą serię konkretnie? -- > acnerose.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokładnie o tym piszę. Powiem Ci,że mi osobiscie o wieel bardziej odpowiada tonik z tej serii. Jest delikatniejszy i nie podrażnia. Ten oczarowany również miałam ale nie jest dla mnie. Mam po nim mega zaczerwienioną skórę ( i nic w sumie dziwnego ,skoro ma ph 3...). Potem doczytałam, że jest polecany raczej przy tradycyjnym trądziku a nie różowatym. Tak wiec kochana uważaj bo powinno sie przy trądziku unikać wszystkiego co może podrażniać skórę....

----------


## girltalk

O acnerose wiele napisać nie mogę , ponieważ wyprobwałam zaledwie ich płyn ale z płynu jestem wprost zachwycona. Kupiłam z ciekawości poniewaz konczył mi się tonik a znalazłam promocję na serię w aptece. I muszę napisac,ze plyn:
jest łagodny
nie piecze
nie wysusza
ładnie pachnie
oraz wyraźnie łagodzi zmiany
po wypłacie planuję kupić cała serię i wtedy równiez napisze jak sie inne kosmetyki sprawdziły

----------


## wik36

ja z trądzikiem walczyłam baaaardzo długo i tak naprawde pomogła mi dopiero w wieku 35 lat wizyta w Klinice Beauty Skin. zdecydowałam się na laserowe leczenie, bo moja cera wygladala wybitnie nieprofesjonalnie, na co niestety nie moglam sobie pozwolic na swoim stanowisku... jeden zabieg trwa 15-20 minut i jest całkowicie bezpieczny dla mnie naprawde ogromna ulga i komfort! wreszcie moglam zrezygnowac z podkladu podczas urlopu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O acnerose wiele napisać nie mogę , ponieważ wyprobwałam zaledwie ich płyn ale z płynu jestem wprost zachwycona. Kupiłam z ciekawości poniewaz konczył mi się tonik a znalazłam promocję na serię w aptece. I muszę napisac,ze plyn:
> jest łagodny
> nie piecze
> nie wysusza
> ładnie pachnie
> oraz wyraźnie łagodzi zmiany
> po wypłacie planuję kupić cała serię i wtedy równiez napisze jak sie inne kosmetyki sprawdziły


Płyn acnerose jest niezły ale moim skromnym zdaniem nie dorównuje paście. Sama zaczęłam od pasty. Nakładam codziennie na noc na twarz i  działanie fajne (już od pierwszego użycia widziałam u siebie zdecydowane zmiany na plus).Płyn też używam, ale to właśnie po paście widziałam największe zmiany na plusik.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wreszcie się szarpnęlam na Acnerose. Ale na razie na jeden kosmetyk, konkretnie na pastę na noc. Ogólnie potrzebowałam kosmetyku na dwie rzeczy:  po pierwsze do cery trądzikowej , czerwieniącej się. Po drugie do cery z problemami starzenia się. 30 już dawno ukończona,dodatkowo dziedzicznie mam dość suchą skórę tak wiec potrzebowałam czegoś co mi ją porządnie nawilży. Nie sądziłam,że znajdę jakiś kosmetyk, który dorbze sprawdzi się na tych obu polach a jednak. Z acnerose jestem bardzo zadowolona. Widzę duża róznicę w poprawie stanu cery, która się tak nie łuszczy,nie czerwieni. I jest bardziej nawilżona (co ostatnio stwierdziła pani na badaniu dermakologicznym, któremu poddałam się w pednej drogerii, aż zapytała się co stosuję,ze tak dobrze nawilża skórę). Ogólnie pomaga mi nad tym wszystkim zapanować.

----------


## hosni82

Myślałem, że trądzik różowaty również mnie dotyczy, ale po wizycie u dermatologa okazało się, że to trądzik, który powstał po zarażeniu nużeńcem. Pierwsze informacje na ten temat wyczytałem na stronie Centrum Walki z Nużeńcem. Oczywiście były pomocne. Zastanawiam się teraz, aby zakupić tam krem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja na trądzik stosowałam wodę o kwaśnym odczynie, którą można było wyprodukować w jonizatorze zakupionym w sklepie osmoza. Kwaśna woda nie nadaje się do picia, ale idealnie radzi sobie z dezynfekcją skóry i pomaga w leczeniu trądziku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja z trądzikiem uporałam się dopiero za pomocą zabiegu laserem. A uwierzcie, że próbowałam chyba wszystkim możliwych sposobów… Na laser zdecydowałam się dwa miesiące temu i to była chyba najlepsza decyzja w moim życiu. Poszłam do Vici Clinic w Krakowie, a zabieg wykonywany był laserem Ellipse. Ogólnie ciągle nie mogę wyjść z podziwu jak świetnie to działa - po tygodniu trądzik odszedł do przyszłości, a ja zaczęłam odzyskiwać moją zachwianą przez problemy z cerą pewność siebie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi w zupełności wystarczył żel punktowy Mediqskin, który skutecznie zwalczył mój problem. Szczerze mówiąc, myślałam, że cała kuracja będzie trwała dużo dłużej. Wystarczyły trzy tygodnie by pozbyć się wszystkich krost.

----------


## Lucyna9955

Cześć  :Smile:  Też miałam trądzik różowaty jakieś dwa, trzy lata temu. Stosowałam różne preparaty. Pamiętam, że pomogła mi maść, taka bardzo popularna. Może kojarzycie jaka?

----------


## Lola7171

Ja widziałam na paru forach, że dziewczyny chwaliły sobie Rozex, na mnie jednak jest on zbyt silny. Wolę serię preparatów Acnerose, która troszkę szczypie, ale jest skuteczna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja sobie bardzo chwalę na trądzik emulsję Cetaphil Em do mycia. Stosuje ją już na twarz od kilku miesięcy i muszę przyznać, że efekt jest niesamowity, moja skóra  nie jest czerwona i podrażniona, bardzo skuteczna emulsja, nie zmienię jej juz na żadną inną  :Smile:

----------


## Urbanka

Też lubię kremy Cetaphil, ale tylko dobrze nawilżają, nie pomagają niestety w pozbyciu się trądziku różowatego  :Frown:  Też stosuję Acnerose juz od ponad miesiąca i widzę znaczną poprawę. Nie mam takich rumieni jak wcześniej. Do szczypania moja skóra już się przyzwyczaiła, tylko na początku trochę szczypało potem już nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie natomiast cetaphil pomógł przy grzybicy skóry. Zbyt długie leczenie antybiotykami spowodowało że miałam sedzące placki na brzuchu. W badaniach wyszła candida  :Frown:

----------


## Magdalena2828

> Też lubię kremy Cetaphil, ale tylko dobrze nawilżają, nie pomagają niestety w pozbyciu się trądziku różowatego  Też stosuję Acnerose juz od ponad miesiąca i widzę znaczną poprawę. Nie mam takich rumieni jak wcześniej. Do szczypania moja skóra już się przyzwyczaiła, tylko na początku trochę szczypało potem już nie


A gdzie kupiłaś to Acnerose? Też chciałabym spróbować czegoś nowego.  :Smile:

----------


## AnnaDor

Nie ma co się samej leczyc, trzeba iśc do dermatologa to wdroży fachowe leczenie. Jak coś to dobry dermatolog przyjmuje w Kole na Prusa w centrum medycznym Medyk, od dawna tam się leczę a mam skórę problematyczną, bo wrażliwą, alergiczna, naczyniową, ze skłonnoscią do trądziku  no i jakoś wspólnymi siłami ogarniamy ją.

----------


## andrea9929

Widziałam, że ktoś tu już pisał o nużeńcu, że niestety jest to kłopot, z którym nie można sobie szybko poradzić i niestety muszę się zgodzić. Ja również miałam kłopot z nużeńcem, który objawił się w postaci trądziku różowatego. Pomocna najbardziej była mi strona nuzeniec.com.pl.

----------


## Miśkowa

No dokładnie... dziwię sie ludziom że tak ryzykuja, ale człowiek uczy sie na błędach i najwyraxniej w niektorych przypadkach caly czas to jeszcze działa. Tak czy inaczej ten rodzaj tradziku najskuteczniej wyleczy odpowiednio dobrana metoda... sama przerabialam, pozniej młodsza siostra - u nas w obydwu przypadkach podziałała terapia lampami Dermalux LED które stymuluja skore, odzywiaja i co najwazniejsze przynosza ukojenie ranom i obrzekom. Lampa przy okazji tez dziala wygladzajaco jesli chodzi o niedoskonałosci tradzikowe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszystko zależy w jakim stopniu występuje u nas trądzik. Może po prostu wystarczy wizyta u dobrego dermatologa ranking.abczdrowie.pl/s/Dermatolog który przepisze receptę na odpowiednie dla nas środki.

----------


## kama-12

U mnie to taki problem, że mam małe dziecko w domu, więc na chodzenie po sklepach i szukanie czegoś dobrego na trądzik różowaty nie miałam czasu, więc szukałam online. Tak natrafiłam na Acnerose i tak sobie pomyślałam, że spróbuje. Jest po 2 tygodniach smarowania kremem na dzień i moja cera jest o wiele lepsza, naczynka znikają, kolor skóry dużo lepszy.

----------


## Spineczka

Ktoś tam wyzej podrzucał ranking specjalistow wiec dodam od siebie ze z chyba 6 lekarzy u ktorych sie leczylam przez 5 lat walki z tradzikiem dopiero tej skutecznej pomocy udzielil Doktor Konrad Lewandowski. Jako jedyny zaproponował te mezoterapie bezigłowa PRX - T33 PEEL ktora dodatkowo odmlodzila skore, ale przede wszystkim odżywila i pobudzila do produkcji kolagenu. Cera wreszcie dostala dzieki tym ampulkom witaminowym to czego potrzebowala

----------


## ewe_29

Podziele się z Wami moją historią walki z różowatym. Po pierwsze odrzuciłam ostre potrawy i było ciężko, bo bardzo lubię zwłaszcza pizze z ostrymi sosami, po drugie przestałam się opalać, ogólnie unikam słońca bo to podrażnia jeszcze gorzej i po trzecie odrzuciłam wszytskie kosmetyki z parabenami i SLS i tu zastąpiłam je naturalnymi dermokosmetykami Acnerose. Po 3 miesiącach walki wygrałam!  :Smile:

----------


## Ingrid

Generalnie zanim wybierzecie sie do dermatologa to polecam sprobowac zwalczyc tradzik rozowaty na wlasna reke. Ja wzielam na probe kremy acnerose i polecam sprawdzic. Ja je stosowalam regularnie przez cos ponad miesiac leczenia i tradzik rozowaty zeszedl mi niemal do zera  :Smile:

----------


## Lola989

> Płyn acnerose jest niezły ale moim skromnym zdaniem nie dorównuje paście. Sama zaczęłam od pasty. Nakładam codziennie na noc na twarz i  działanie fajne (już od pierwszego użycia widziałam u siebie zdecydowane zmiany na plus).Płyn też używam, ale to właśnie po paście widziałam największe zmiany na plusik.


Ja mam wprost odwrotnie - paste nakladalo mi sie bardzo topornie i nie chciala sie wchlaniac podczas gdy acnerose "wchodzil" mi w skore niemal momentalnie. Plus o wiele lepiej redukowało sebum dzieki czemu nie swiecilam sie jak kula dyskotekowa. Moze to zalezy od rodzaju skory, ale mi kremy na trądzik różowaty pomagają o wiele lepiej  :Smile:

----------


## Dumka

A u mnie fajnie poradzil sobie z rozowanym dermoprotektor Cetaphil MD - to wlasnie dzieki niemu udalo mi sie pozbyc zmian, a co najwazniejsze dla mnie - ma on super konsystencje, ktora naprawde szybko i ladnie sie wchlania nie pozostawiajac tego uczucia tlustej warstwy

----------


## salsax

A czy ktoś może korzystał z tlenoterapii przy leczeniu trądziku? Podobno zalecana jest taka terapia i można korzystać z komory termobarycznej, ale też z koncentratorów tlenu w domu. Na Oterapia.pl można taki kupić do użytku domowego i natleniać się. Podobno tlen działa dobrze nie tylko na tądzik ale też inne choroby, ktoś może testował?

----------


## Bajamaja

szkoda że cetapil ma w sobie olej z orzechow macedamia, nie bede mogla go kupic bo jestem uczulona na orzechy, a jakos bardzie przemawia do mnie sklad tej emulsji z serii acnerose aloes i mieta, hmm

----------


## Alize

u mnie izotek+acnerose sprawdziły się bardzo dobrze i wyprysków mniej i cera zaczęła być bardziej rozświetlona, krem dobrze działa na objawy niepożądane izotretynoiny - bardzo na początku mnie przesuszyło ale z kremem jest idealnie jak trzeba. Myślę żeby dokupić jeszcze pastę na noc... Czasem wyskoczy mi rumień ale mimo wszystko jest dużo dużo lepiej. jestem na diecie bezglutenowej i bezcukrowej, alkohol tylko okazjonalnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie.  TRĄDZIK  RÓŻOWATY  JEST DO WYLECZENIA , MIAŁAM  TO SAMO,  PRZEŻYWAŁAM  KOSZMAR  I  WYLECZYŁAM , POWTARZAM WYLECZYŁAM  TO  DZIADOSTWO - .
 Napiszę szczerze, ponieważ bardzo chcę pomóc, gdy czytam te Wasze komentarze i problemy z jakimi się zmagacie.  Od mojej pani doktor dostałam antybiotyk Tetralysal i Fluconazole – to jest antygrzybiczny do antybiotyku oraz maść: Alantan, Elidel, Protopic 0,1%  i Rosacin. Piszę szczerze: Antybiotyk brałam tylko przez 3 dni, ponieważ nie miałam po nim apetytu więc go odstawiłam,  co do maści Alantan, to mi nic nie pomagała, natomiast maść Elidel,  z początku używałam jej przez około 2 miesięcy, krosty po niej ustępowały może na 2-3 dni, a potem wracały. Brałam tę maść tylko dlatego, że nic innego nie miałam, po niej miałam spuchniętą twarz, zaczęłam robić okłady z drożdży i zaparzonego zimnego rumianku i po tym było zupełnie lepiej, ale krosty i silne zaczerwienienie twarzy nadal występowało. Zaczęłam czytać różne fora na temat trądziku różowatego i znalazłam jeden artykuł, w którym dziewczyna pisała, że wyleczyła się z tego paskudztwa za pomocą diety, jaką były buraki gotowane, pisała, że jadła to przez pół roku i się wyleczyła( ja oczywiście buraków gotowanych nie jadłam), ale postanowiłam robić z nich sok. Mój sok to: 3 większe lub 4 średnie buraki surowe , 3 większe marchewki i 1 jabłko (ale niekoniecznie,  dodaję jabłko ze względu na smak). Sok z czerwonych buraków jest najzdrowszy ze wszystkich soków, usuwa toksyny z organizmu, korzystnie wpływa na krew i ma bardzo dużo witamin i mikroelementów,  jest najlepszy – poczytajcie sobie. Przede wszystkim trądzik trzeba wyleczyć nie maściami, kremami tylko od wewnątrz, od środka z organizmu to jest podstawa, bo nic żadne maści, cuda, okłady nie pomagają, mogą ulżyć, ale nie leczą i to jest święta prawda!!!
Prawda jest taka - piszę szczerze, bo pragnę pomóc ludziom, którzy cierpią na tę paskudną chorobę. Piłam ten sok codziennie, wzięłam sobie to bardzo do serca i na ambit,  powtarzam codziennie,  przez 3-4 miesiące i najlepiej na czczo, jak jest możliwość, a jak nie to i tak piłam po południu, ważne, aby go pić codziennie.  Może jest z tym trochę zachodu, ale wierzcie  mi naprawdę warto ,bo naprawdę mi pomógł. Efekty są rewelacyjne!!! Wyleczyłam to dziadostwo w 97%, nawet w 100% to jest szczera prawda. Wzięłam się za ten sok, bo on jest moim antybiotykiem, moim lekiem, który naprawdę mi pomógł i nie reklamuję tutaj niczego, bo nie mam żadnego interesu, piszę szczerze, bo pragnę pomóc wszystkim, którzy cierpią na ten paskudny trądzik różowaty. Jak czytałam i się osobiście przekanałam o tym soku, to on usuwa toksyny z organizmu i tak się chyba działo w moim przypadku, bo teraz mam buzię naprawdę gładziutką. Moja pani doktor mówiła, że mam brać dużo witaminy C, ale ja robię sobie co dzień, co drugi, zależy jak mam czas sok z 2 limonek, lub wyciskam całą cytrynę i szklankę wody zimnej. Bardzo pomaga na zaczerwienioną twarz – uwierzcie mi dziewczyny. Gdy byłam u mojej pani dermatolog, to ona była bardzo zaskoczona pozytywnie i wizyty przekłada mi co 2,3 miesiące, a chodziłam co 3 tygodnie, bo poprawa jest rewelacyjna! Jedynie co używam teraz to kremu  RedBlocker  na dzień, bo jest jeszcze ten sam krem na noc, ale on ma już inny składnik i mnie uczula. 
Opisałam Wam  całą historię mojej choroby, jestem z siebie teraz bardzo, ale to bardzo zadowolona, wręcz dumna i nie ważne, że pochłaniało mi trochę czasu na robienie tego soku, uwierzcie,  że to prawda, jak czytałam, niektórzy leczą się po kilka lat, a ja mam problem z głowy praktycznie po 4 miesiącach, WARTO,  NAPRAWDĘ  WARTO!!!!!. Życzę wytrwałości i szybkiego powrotu do zdrowia. Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## alinaDos

Jeśli szukacie dobrego dermatologa a jesteście z Katowic  to warto zgłosić się do Mekmed na Panewnickiej. Ja mam o nich dobra opinię, przyjmują tam dobrzy fachowcy. U ich dermatologa leczę się od jakiegoś czasu i stan mojej skóry się poprawił.  Zgadzam się z przedmówczynią, że dieta jest bardzo ważna, zawsze oczyszczenie organizmu i zdrowa dieta będą sprzyjały ładniejszej skórze.

----------

